# Topics > Smart things > Smart scales >  Garmin Index Smart Scale, Garmin Ltd., Schaffhausen, Switzerland

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Garmin Ltd.

Home made - buy.garmin.com/en-US/US/p/530464

----------


## Airicist

Measure more than just weight with the Garmin Index Smart Scale

Published on Mar 23, 2016




> Working to complete the wellness circle, the Garmin Index Smart Scale doesn’t just measure your body weight, it also calculates BMI, skeletal muscle mass and much more. With automatic uploads to Garmin Connect, you can track your progress for a real confidence boost you can be proud of.

----------

